

Solved first 10 Project Euler problems in R, available for hire. - anniemorgan

Hi, I am a UC Berkeley graduate (Masters in Biostatistics) data scientist/programmer looking for either full- or part-time work.  As a work sample, I can  provide my code for the first 10 solved Euler problems, and other examples (including graphics I generated), by request.<p>Reply to anne.morgan.thompson@gmail.com.  Thanks!
======
ajmarsh
Let me know if this works. I have a friend who has been doing the Euler
problems just for fun. He doesn't seem to believe he has the chops to be a
full time developer. I'd love to show him he is wrong.

------
ogdoad
Upvoted simply for being amusing. Beats any 'rockstar programmer' ad I've ever
seen.

